# Forfar



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Hi folks, despite saying we would be going to loch lomond we are now at Forfar!
Sun has shone all day, anyone else in the area?


Sue


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

A week too late!
We were at a rally in Forfar last week. Lovely weather then too.


----------



## ardgour (Mar 22, 2008)

I'm just 40 miles up the road, I thought about a trip down to Forfar for the night but the site is pretty full according to the website so I didn't bother. Tomorrows weather looks good

Chris


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Hezbez said:


> A week too late!
> We were at a rally in Forfar last week. Lovely weather then too.


Oh dear, we will get to meet up some time, such a nuisance we can't do the Scottish meet.

Sue


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

ardgour said:


> I'm just 40 miles up the road, I thought about a trip down to Forfar for the night but the site is pretty full according to the website so I didn't bother. Tomorrows weather looks good
> 
> Chris


Site full I think, only 1 pitch we could fit on when we got here!
No idea where we will be heading for on Monday, need to be in Lancashire on Saturday morning, and will be visiting my sister in Ayrshire on the way down. 
Chilling out nicely though.

Sue


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

What site are you on?


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Hi all on the CC Lochside site.



Sue


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

suedew said:


> Hi all on the CC Lochside site.
> 
> Sue


We tried to get on there week past Thursday - but it didn't open for the season until the next day. Is it nice?


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Site was a council one till this year, when taken over by the CC. Facilities are good, warden apolgised because some of the drinking water was still being supplied from old 'fire' red boxes. Site well cared for, evidence of pruning and gardening, grass a bit soft in places, not alot of hard standings.
Lots of dogs on the no dog walk, but plenty of exercise space outside including a 2.5 mile walk round the loch.
No childrens play area on site, but one very close by, the site backs up to the play area that bit might be a bit noisy, but seems popular.
5minute walk into town, 3 supermarkets within walking distance, haven't tried any of the hosteleries, too busy drinking our own :roll: 

Will add to campsite review later.

Sue

we will be back


----------

